# Wireless Bridging between ASUS RT-N66U and TP-LINK TL-WR340G



## deb_butan (Oct 2, 2014)

My old router : TP-LINK TL-WR340G

newly purchased : ASUS RT-N66U

I need step by step help regarding bridging wirelessly my new (ASUS RT-N66U) and old (TP-LINK TL-WR340G) router.
I want my newly purchased ASUS RT-N66U as my primary router connected with Internet. and old TP-LINK TL-WR340G router as a 2nd router to extend the wifi range.

I already tried the available articles found in google but failed.
Ex: click here two wireless router)
click here

Please help me urgently !!!!


----------



## deb_butan (Oct 2, 2014)

ASUS RT-N66U - firmware -Tomato( Version 1.28 by shibby )

TP-LINK TL-WR340G - original tp-link firmware


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want to use the TP-LINK as a wireless bridge, does it include that capability? If not, see if there is third party firmware for it.

If you want to use the TP-LINK as a Repeater (Range Extender), does it include that capability? If not, see if there is third party firmware for it.

If you want to use the TP-LINK as a Wireless Access Point see the Library article Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.


----------



## deb_butan (Oct 2, 2014)

TP-LINK TL-WR340G has WDS facility. Is that enough for wireless bridge connection ??
If yes -> please let me know the steps for that.


----------



## deb_butan (Oct 2, 2014)

deb_butan said:


> TP-LINK TL-WR340G has WDS facility. Is that enough for wireless bridge connection ??
> If yes -> please let me know the steps for that.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it has wireless bridge capability I'm sure you'll find that one of the steps is to set it to wireless bridge (or AP client) mode.


----------



## deb_butan (Oct 2, 2014)

I tried what ever the details available on net but failed.
So if possible please send me some link with details....


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Link for user manual: TL-WR340G/TL-WR340GD User Guide 54M Wireless Router 

I didn't find any indication that it has Wireless Bridge or Repeater functionality.


----------



## deb_butan (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes Terry, I already go through many documents available on internet. It's become mixed experience. I found some details on tplink forum as below:

Tl-wr240g wds
Region : Venezuela

Model : TL-WR340G

Hardware Version : V5

Firmware Version : 4

ISP : 

Hello Everybody.

In our factory floor we have several test benches wired to a hub that report test data to a PC running MySQL.

In the recent times,mobility has become a must, since the test benches need to be moved all along the production line.

I purchased some TL-WR340GD and TL-WR340G Since they were readily available here and because of the WDS connection that I tought it would come handy.

I started with the TL-WR340GD, the one with the removable antena, this one was running firmware V3. I was able to configure the WDS in the old fashion way, setting the oposite mac address in each one, turning off DHCP in one of them etc.

When I tested the WR340G runn, I saw that the WDS system was fairly different. All I had to do was survey the networks and connect to the desired one.

Now I am not too sure this is the classic WDS, but it is working like a charm, and to my very own amaze I was able to link the TP-LINK devices to our main 3com access point, now here I have some doubts about its actual mode of work.

Here few questions and doubts that I have, i post them here hoping somebody can clear them to me:

1) is the WDS on V4 really a WDS? or it is something more like a wifi booster/extender?

2) What is the difference between v3 and v4 in the wds mode?

3) I understand the the TL-WR340GD is an old device, new devices with WDS use the survey system? or the classic mac address registering system?

4) what is the limit of units connected in v4? In v3 is clear, since the space for new mac address is 6, but on thenew ones is not specified, in the box it says 6, but the customer service of TP-LINK said only on (which of course is not true since I have connected three already), so which is the limit.

5) Can use your devices as a cable substitute to connect any test bench to a wifi network? I ask this because I have been abe to attach the TP-LINK routers to the factory access point without exchanging MAC addresses between them, just surveying. I know our 3com AP doesnt support WDS (hence I dont know if V4 are actual WDS) so I suppose they are working as other thing different than WDS. Its seems like TL-WR340G are working like wifi adapters. Is this true?, if so, can they connect to any existing network.

I hope I was clear, if not, I will try to explain further.

Best Regards.


----------



## deb_butan (Oct 2, 2014)

When I tried the same with different brand router I was failed....I am not sure I am doing anything wrong or not. So looking for a full guide for the 1st and 2nd router to setup the wds bridge....


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

This is a good guide for building a WDS Bridge (points out things that could be overlooked). I think it will be hard for anyone to give you a step by step guide (for your setup/routers) without having the routers in hand.

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/how-to-wds-bridge,review-253.html


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

I haven't found anything which says the Asus supports WDS. You need WDS support on both ends for it to work.


----------



## deb_butan (Oct 2, 2014)

zx10guy said:


> I haven't found anything which says the Asus supports WDS. You need WDS support on both ends for it to work.


Find find the attached image that ASUS RT-N66U has wds support.

** In my scenario what I understand still now is : My both router (ASUS RT-N66U and TL-WR340G) has WDS supporting feature. What I need to know the configuration for both the routers to enable the WDS and bridging properly. And lastly I need to know if different brand routers working together or not ?

** My humble request here in this thread that "If anyone don't know the features for these two routers and not sure how to configure WDS do not put any unnecessary comments. Again I need to clarify those details so it will waste of time and energy"...


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry, I can't help with configuring WDS as I've never had to use this feature.

With regards to WDS itself, I looked around various sources on the Internet and found that others have had some significant issues getting WDS to work between two different manufacturers. This leads me to believe a manufacturer incompatibility might be causing your issues. There was also a hint about using the same exact wireless device on both ends to ensure 100% compatibility.


----------

